# Tube removal in ear



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Jan 5, 2011)

How would you code this? Bilateral tube removal. 2) Bilateral tube insertion. This is for the ears.


----------



## jackjones62 (Jan 16, 2011)

CPT 69436-50, you bill for the insertion only, you cannot bill for the removal, it's bundles with the reinsertion of the new tubes.

jennifer
ct ent


----------

